# USB Mouse not working in Vista



## imbroglio (Oct 3, 2007)

Dell D610 laptop. I can install a USB keyboard with no problems, I install a USB mouse and it refuses to work. Mouse is known good (works fine on identicle model etc). Device manager see's the USB device but wont recognize it as a mouse. I have reloaded the chipset sw and installed MS mouse sw with no joy.
Hardware is all known good.
Thanx!!
Jim


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

mine is recognised as soon as i plugged it in,have you tried another usb port
can you see it listed with any yellow alongside of it in the device manager


----------



## imbroglio (Oct 3, 2007)

Device manager flags it in yellow. I have tried all the USB ports and also transfered the HDD into an identicle machine with the same results. The system recognizes USB keyboards and storage devices just fine.


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

why remove the h/d
remove all usb from the device manager
shut dowwn remove the plugged in items
reboot twice
replug in the usb plugs and try the mouse again


----------

